# Japanese Zero" / Curtiss P40C Tomahawk"



## Rawshooter (Jun 10, 2012)

A few shots from yesterdays "Free Fly Days" out at Everett's Paine Field, a Free' local
event showcasing vintage warbirds from Paul Allen's "Flying Heritage Collection" held several
times during the spring & summer months.
 This week was the unveiling of their latest acquisition' a beautifully restored Japanese Zero"
 (Mitsubishi A6M3-22 Reisen) paired up with the great Curtiss' P40C Tomahawk" (Flying Tiger)

1 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 -


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 10, 2012)

5 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Zero' history. --->  Mitsubishi A6M3-22 Reisen (Zero) : The Flying Heritage Collection

 Curtiss P40' history --->  http://www.flyingheritage.com/TemplatePlane.aspx?contentId=8

 Thanks for lookin'
~ Don


----------



## SCraig (Jun 10, 2012)

Great shots of some gorgeous airplanes.  I don't think I've ever seen a P-40 that clean before.  They must wash it each time it's flown


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 10, 2012)

Likin' number two, almost looks like a model in the sky.  great capture.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2012)

wonderful old birds, nicely captured!


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 11, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Great shots of some gorgeous airplanes.  I don't think I've ever seen a P-40 that clean before.  They must wash it each time it's flown



  .. Hey' thanks SCraig* .. yea they had her dressed out pretty nice, & yes the Flying Heritage Collection' probly gives 
them a bath after the shows, the museum is quite impressive' & imaculate.

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 11, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Likin' number two, almost looks like a model in the sky.  great capture.



 Thank you Ernicus*  ...  No I'm'  _ Ernicus" (couldnt resist )

~ Don


----------



## SCraig (Jun 11, 2012)

Rawshooter said:


> .. Hey' thanks SCraig* .. yea they had her dressed out pretty nice, & yes the Flying Heritage Collection' probly gives
> them a bath after the shows, the museum is quite impressive' & imaculate.
> 
> ~ Don


Where is the museum?  I'll probably never get to the northwest corner of the country but who knows.  I still like to keep track of where the good ones are.  I've been to a bunch of aviation museums and have yet to find one I didn't enjoy.


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> wonderful old birds, nicely captured!



 Thanx you cgipson1* not the nice exposure's I was hoping for, was experimenting with trying to Slow
down the shutter a bit to get a better Prop blur' effect but it just was'nt workin. 
 But the Fun part is, Back' to the Drawing' board, & get em next time*

~ Don


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 11, 2012)

#4 on a tighter crop WIN!


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 12, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Rawshooter said:
> 
> 
> > .. Hey' thanks SCraig* .. yea they had her dressed out pretty nice, & yes the Flying Heritage Collection' probly gives
> ...



 If you're ever in the area you really should check it out, it's located at Paine Field' here in Everett Wa.
about' twenty miles north of Seattle, but the big Kahuna' is Boeings Museum of flight' in Seattle.
You could get lost in there it's so huge*

 The "Flying Heritage Collection" .. Paine Field' Everett Wa.
  --->  Home : The Flying Heritage Collection

 Boeing Museum of Flight' .. Seattle Wa.
  --->  Aircraft in Our Collection | The Museum of Flight

~ Don


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 12, 2012)

beautiful planes


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 13, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> beautiful planes



 Thanks S.F.*


----------



## Rawshooter (Jun 13, 2012)

One more just for fun





~ Don


----------



## SCraig (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm AMAZED at how clean they keep that airplane!  There is normally an accumulation of oil under the engine and when the cowl flaps are opened (they are right in front of the leading edge of the wing) all of that oil and crud comes flying down the belly of the airplane.  This one: Nothing!  Not a speck of dirt on it.  That just ain't right 

Beautiful shot.  That's not a common viewpoint for most airplanes.


----------

